# Where can I buy the Lucia recording of Corelli and Peters?



## Ofekaaa (Mar 7, 2020)

As a fan of corelli I feel that I must listen to this full reocrding - I heard a few tracks on youtube and it sounds amazing and it is a rare recording since corelli sang it only once.
....do you have any Ideas? 
(tried Amazon and Ebay but it was too high and in bad condition)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Ofekaaa said:


> As a fan of corelli I feel that I must listen to this full reocrding - I heard a few tracks on youtube and it sounds amazing and it is a rare recording since corelli sang it only once.
> ....do you have any Ideas?
> (tried Amazon and Ebay but it was too high and in bad condition)


https://sep.yimg.com/ay/yhst-566766...oor-peters-corelli-manuguerra-2-ls-1051-3.jpg
Perhaps this helps.


----------



## Ofekaaa (Mar 7, 2020)

thanks, I am also searching for a website/ store who sells this recording...any idea?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Ofekaaa said:


> thanks, I am also searching for a website/ store who sells this recording...any idea?


Sorry, from this website NORBECK, PETERS & FORD.
Good luck .


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Ofekaaa said:


> As a fan of corelli I feel that I must listen to this full reocrding - I heard a few tracks on youtube and it sounds amazing and it is a rare recording since corelli sang it only once.
> ....do you have any Ideas?
> (tried Amazon and Ebay but it was too high and in bad condition)


Check here: www.belcantosociety.org


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/CD-DONIZET...155351?hash=item2ae2f247d7:g:kycAAOSw1MNdlG9Y


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

nina foresti said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/CD-DONIZET...155351?hash=item2ae2f247d7:g:kycAAOSw1MNdlG9Y


And now with the UPC we find it cheaper in this listing,
www.ebay.com/itm/383430550354?

and on Amazon: www.amazon.com/dp/B0000C84K6/


----------



## Ofekaaa (Mar 7, 2020)

sixfootscowl said:


> and now with the upc we find it cheaper in this listing,
> www.ebay.com/itm/383430550354?
> 
> and on amazon: www.amazon.com/dp/b0000c84k6/


thank you so much!


----------

